# Possible Box Turtle Leg Injury.



## Maxwell Brashier (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello, I could use some help. My Eastern Box Turtle, Turbo, appears to have a leg injury, but I'm not sure. I noticed that she keeps her right front leg laying mostly limp with her foot facing up at all times. When she is walking she also keeps her leg like this, using the top of her foot like the bottom. Here is a picture.


----------



## Rt1jen (Aug 25, 2017)

Hard to tell from the pic! How long have you noticed this behavior?


----------



## Kasia (Aug 25, 2017)

Maxwell Brashier said:


> Hello, I could use some help. My Eastern Box Turtle, Turbo, appears to have a leg injury, but I'm not sure. I noticed that she keeps her right front leg laying mostly limp with her foot facing up at all times. When she is walking she also keeps her leg like this, using the top of her foot like the bottom. Here is a picture.
> View attachment 216538


Hi
It looks twisted/even broken and he is probably in pain. Get him to a Vet, X-ray is a must. He will need this leg, don't wait. If it starts to heal it's going to be more difficult to set up. Good luck for both of your.


----------



## Rt1jen (Aug 25, 2017)

Kasia said:


> Hi
> It looks twisted/even broken and he is probably in pain. Get him to a Vet, X-ray is a must. He will need this leg, don't wait. If it starts to heal it's going to be more difficult to set up. Good luck for both of your.


Don't think he should be in panic mode just yet!


----------



## Kasia (Aug 25, 2017)

Rt1jen said:


> Don't think he should be in panic mode just yet!


Not in panic mode but in a set up a Vet appointment mode I think that if it was a human child he would be sitting next to a doctor's office right now but it's a tortoise so people tend to go in a "let's see how it goes, maybe we won't have to spend money" direction. He's in pain, if he wasn't he would use that leg. Obvious it's not fine. My next thought would be that I should seek help and medical advice to ease him in some way. I don't think that's too much...


----------



## Rt1jen (Aug 25, 2017)

Kasia said:


> Not in panic mode but in a set up a Vet appointment mode I think that if it was a human child he would be sitting next to a doctor's office right now but it's a tortoise so people tend to go in a "let's see how it goes, maybe we won't have to spend money" direction. He's in pain, if he wasn't he would use that leg. Obvious it's not fine. My next thought would be that I should seek help and medical advice to ease him in some way. I don't think that's too much...


Well maybe he'll take your advice. Who knows!


----------



## Maxwell Brashier (Aug 25, 2017)

Thank you both for your advice. I took her to the vet and learned it's something like frozen shoulder. The vet gave us pain meds to put in her food. I'm glad it didn't turn out to be a broken leg.


----------



## Rt1jen (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm glad it worked out for you. Your turtle is lucky to have you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello, Maxwell and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum. 
I'm so glad the leg was nothing too serious. 
Hope she recovers soon.


----------

